# Activity after spaying



## Ivanhoe29 (Jan 29, 2007)

I am obviously going to ask our vet this today, but how long should activities be limited after being spayed. I know that Honey and the kids are going to be very excited about seeing each other after Honey's overnight stay at the vet.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

It's best to keep them quiet until the sutures are removed, usually about 2 weeks. Don't encourage running & jumping, and only go outside on a leash to prevent too much activity.


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

My pup had the stitches that desolve. I did nothing to encourage activity. My children are grown and I did not have the grandkids here for 5 or 6 days.
I guess just ask the kids to be quiet and move slow around her for a week or so. I wish they had kept my pup overnight when she was spayed as the first night she was miserable. I got meds for her the next morning and then she was fine. Ask to be sent home with pain meds if they do not offer them.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

My Tessa was on house arrest for 2 weeks after she was spayed. She was the most high energy dog I have ever encountered. It was strict leash walk only and only to do her business, no running, jumping, etc. HA! The vet didn't know her very well. She ended up giving herself a hernia which meant 2 more weeks of convalescence. By the time she was better I needed to be hospitalized for extreme mental anguish!!!


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I recently had my two females spayed..They were very disoriented the day they had their surgery..My youngest one, Mazie, tore her stitches right out. Which is pretty amazing, since the stitches are underneath the skin. Where she was cut was wide open, had to be taken back in immediately, and she got staples in. We were gone out of the house for 30 minutes, came back, stitches were out. You have to be really careful about things like that. I would ask for an elizabethan collar. Its just basically a big plastic head collar so they can't reach the incision. My mom is a registered vet tech at a local animal hospital, and I am currently working my way to getting into the vet tech program, so the doc that did both my dogs spays let me watch. Pretty interesting, and took about 15 minutes.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

It was very difficult to keep Esther quiet after her spaying. (About as difficult as it was before her spaying.)

Other than her shaved belly and that big incision, there was no indication that anything unusual had happened. In retrospect, I should have crated her, but I did not. At one point, I misplaced her in the yard and found her sitting in the passenger seat of my van. She had jumped in through the open window. 

I got the discharge papers from the vet and read her the riot act, but she remained a very bad patient through her entire "convalescence."

I didn't throw the ball for her or take her to the dog park. Possibly the hardest part was avoiding water. I believe she could find water, or at least mud, in the most arid places on Earth.

The vet sent home Rimadyl and I was tempted to take it myself.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I think a minimum of 10 days little/no activity is a good rule of thumb. Also, be sure your vet sends you home with pain meds for your dog. Some vets don't and I think that's a shame. A spay is major abdominal surgery for your dog. Follow post-op instructions (keeping incision site clean and dry)...and you will want to make sure your dog can't get to their stitches (or staples or whatever the vet uses). Many dog's won't mess with it, but you don't want your dog ripping the stitches out - especially in the middle of the night or when you are away from home.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Tessa was crated for her recovery period, and she didn't mind the crate at all. BUT, when that crate door was opened, she came flying out like she'd been shot out of a rocket. It was difficult to contain all that energy and keep her from exploding, hence the hernia she gave herself. We all lived through it (a miracle at best!). The vet suggested some herbal calming remedies for the duration of her confinement which was just enough to take the 'edge' off without doping her up and helped prevent further injury.


----------



## Ivanhoe29 (Jan 29, 2007)

Vet said the activity is to be limited for 5 - 6 days. After that, normal activiy can resume. We probably won't go to the dog park for two weeks. 

Regular stitches were used as we have to return there in two weeks to have them removed. Having my 4 and 6 year old kids stay low key around a lab puppy was surprisingly not too bad yesterday (knock on wood), we'll see how tonight goes. I'm sure Honey was exhausted from being at the vet. 

Our vet didn't presribe any pain meds, but Honey didn't seem to be in pain whatsoever, and she totally ignored her stitches. She just spent most of the night eating, waiting for one of my kids to drop scraps from their dinner, and lounging on the floor.


----------

